# Dossier renouvellement pas encore reçu



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir à toutes 
J ai une petite question pour vous 
Voilà mon agrément se termine le 27 juin , je dois donc renvoyer le dossier avant le 27 mars 
Or je n ai toujours pas reçu ce fameux dossier de demande de renouvellement 
Je suis de l Oise et c est mon 1 er renouvellement , donc je commence à me demander si ils vont bien me l envoyer car le temps file vite 
Me conseilleriez vous d appeler le conseil départemental voir où çà en est ?
De plus sur mon agrément j ai 2 places 0-18 ans et une place 3-18 ans perisco ; je pourrais demander la levée de restriction d âge ? J avoues çà m arrangerais bien car par chez moi les periscos çà ne court pas les rues , et celui que j ai actuellement c est un mini mini contrat ..
Merci d avance pour vos réponses ;-) bonne soirée à toutes


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Perso j'apellerai pour demander naïvement où ça en est. Comme toujours on m'enverrai sur les roses en me répondant qu'il est inutile de le demander que c'est fait automatiquement mais je le recevrais tout de même, comme par hasard, 48 heures après ;-)

Oui tu vas pouvoir demander la levée de la restriction d'âge. Ensuite la réponse dépendra de la raison pour laquelle on te l'avait mise et surtout depuis 5 ans surement que ta situation familliale et ton expérience ont évolué, si c'est dans le bon sens oui tu devrais l'obtenir facilement. mais si on estime que les conditions ne sont pas réunies pour que tu accueilles 3 enfants à temps plein et de tout âge ... qui ne tente rien, n'a rien ;-)


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ici ça ne ce fait pas automatiquement il faut faire une demande par mail pour qu il nous l envoi 
J ai renouveller en septembre et quand la puer et venue la 1 er chose qu elle m a dite c est " vous savez que maintenant il n y a plus de restriction d âge donc je vous enlève votre restriction d âge "  , mais encore une fois ça dépend des régions, des départements, des puers ....


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

bonsoir @Griselda 
Je te remercies de ta réponse , je crois oui que je vais faire ma blonde un peu nunuche et appeler demain pour être fixée  
Pour la restriction oui je vais la demander , à 44 ans demain , je penses avoir suffisamment d expérience pour gérer 3 loulous ;-) j espère juste qu ils ne tiendront pas compte des 2 derniers contrats licenciée coup sur coup car place en crèche au bout d un mois ... ( çà c était la grosse poisse de septembre grrrr ) car je la sens bien venir la question de que s est il passé ?


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

@Sandrine2572  Ici dans l oise , c est déjà la croix et la bannière pour avoir un renseignement ... période covid 0 infos on a dû se débrouiller ; en 5 ans aucune visite de ma puer , mon ancienne est partie en retraite , je n étais même pas au courant , je l ai su quand j ai déclaré le pogona de mon fils ... donc oui un coup de fil pour être sûr c est préférable je penses


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Pour vous rassurer oui.
Moi renouvellement en mars. 
Dossier renvoyé le 9/12. 
Reçu un mois avant donc début novembre 2022 pour un renouvellement début mars 2023. 
Je ne suis pas sur votre région.


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

@Catie6432 je suis de picardie ( hauts de france ) ; un mois avant çà fait court non , surtout que les médecins sont surbookés en ce moment donc pour la visite médicale çà va être beau 
Et une fois renvoyé , la puer passe rapidement ou pas ?
quoiqu il en soit je vais quand même appeler quitte à passer pour une idiote mais au moins je serais sûre et pas surveiller ma boite aux lettres sans arrêt ;-)


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

J'ai reçu un courrier attestant que mon dossier bien rempli en entier avait été réceptionné. Il m'y ait précisé que sans nouvelles sous 3 mois, mon agrément était renouvelé tacitement. 
Il n'est pas sûr que j'ai la visite d'une puer. 
Nous verrons. Cela fait déjà un mois de passé presque.


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

Encore 2 mois à tenir


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Oui. Mais leur passage ne m'inquiète pas. J'ai des questions à leur poser. Ça sera l'occasion. Et puis jusqu'à présent et depuis 25 ans, cela s'est toujours bien passé. 🤞🍀


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

Moi par contre çà me stress , non pas que je ne connaisses pas le sujet , mais j ai toujours détesté les oraux ou entretien ; je serais capable de répondre à l ouest ou avoir un trou sur une question toute simple ; je n aime pas être jugée


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

On a tellement l'habitude de "se vendre" avec chaque parent employeur que je ne stresse plus à m'exprimer devant les autres. Et depuis 25 ans, j'en ai vu "défiler". 
De plus, je me forme plusieurs fois par an. 
Même en tant que "ancienne ass mat" j'ai élaboré un projet d'accueil.
Je suis toujours ouverte à évoluer dans mes connaissances et pratiques professionnelles. J'aime partager là dessus avec mes collègues, mes employeurs, les puers ... Je suis de nature positive. Aucune raison que cela se passe mal. 
Si une question pose problème ne pas hésiter à l'admettre. Les puers que j'ai croisées appréciaient d'être utiles. Également, j'ai toujours quelques questions à leur poser. Jusqu'à présent ça a toujours été apprécié. Je pense que certains collègues sont un peu tétanisés. Ça doit crisper les échanges lors des visites.


----------



## Jeyn (3 Janvier 2023)

@Catie6432   avec les parents çà va je gère aisément , les entretiens se sont toujours bien passés et pas de soucis par rapport à leurs éventuelles questions , c est moi d ailleurs qui gère l administratif et leur apprend 
Même avec mes actuels parents employeurs , je suis toujours ouverte à toutes questions ou tous conseils dont ils auraient besoin 
C est juste qu avec mes précédentes puer , on peut pas dire qu elles étaient super avenantes et étaient plutôt là pour vous juger ou vous coincer sur une question plutôt que d amener des conseils ou solutions 
J espere tomber sur une sympa lors de mon renouvellement  
Idem je me formes aussi , 3 formations par an avec iperia , donc çà on pourra pas me le reprocher lol ; d ailleurs j en commence une à partir de demain 
toujours très instructif et on apprend des choses que des moments on en s en doute pas


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Aucune raison que cela se passe mal Jeyn. En tout cas si l'attente du dossier vous stress, n'hésitez pas à appeler pour vous rassurer. Je vous envoie tout plein de bonnes ondes ! 🍀🤞


----------



## miette (3 Janvier 2023)

Tout comme Griselda: j appelerai naïvement en chouinant sur nos problèmes de disponibilités et les difficultés pour avoir un rdv chez le médecin, tout ça tout ça.... J ai procédé ainsi et , miracle aussi 48h après dans la boîte aux lettres, j ai trouvé le dossier à remplir 😁😁
Par contre chez moi toujours pas de levée des restrictions d'âges.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Janvier 2023)

Ici je l'ai reçu automatiquement
Fin d'agrément Avril 23 je l'ai reçu fin août
Je l'ai renvoyé en novembre
1 mois après nouveau courrier c'est pas le bon CERFA que j'ai eu donc on recommence
Renvoyer le 28 décembre (1 jours après l'avoir reçu puisque a envoyé avant fin décembre 😤 normal 😵)
Reçu récépissé le lendemain bien reçu
Hier appel de la puéricultrice je viens mercredi prochain
Rapide rapide


----------



## Jeyn (4 Janvier 2023)

Coucou , je vous remercies pour vos réponses,  je vais appeler demain,  je n ai pas envie que çà traîne 
Aujourd'hui anniv nounou, bon je travailles mais on va essayer de fêter çà hihi
Belle journée à toutes


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

Joyeux  anniversaire ! 🎉🎂🎁


----------



## Jeyn (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci Catie 😁😉


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Joyeux anniversaire Jeyn 🎂


----------



## Jeyn (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci Nounouflo 😉


----------

